# Outlaw Trails WV 3 days 170+ miles...



## Cclam1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Here is some footage from my trim up to the Outlaw trails in wv two weeks ago. we rode 3 days and put over 170 miles on our machines. 

2011 Brute force 750
2008 Brute force 750
2012 rzr 800
20** foreman 500
2011 teyrex 4
201* teyrex 
20** polaris 500
2008 Rincon 650


GoPro Atv ridding in West Virginia - YouTube

"The Cadillac Three- The south" GoPro Atv ridding in West Virginia part 2 - YouTube

GoPro Atv ridding in West Virginia Part 3 - YouTube

GoPro Atv ridding in West Virginia part 4 - YouTube

Like. Comment. Enjoy


----------



## jamiec17 (Jun 25, 2014)

good video's and good music but i'd rather watch them without music, i like to hear the quads and everything else. lol by the way the guy on the honda needs some vocal lessons.


----------



## thunderstruck (Mar 4, 2012)

couldn't watch, have any without music ?


----------

